# Halloween 2031 is going to be something else...



## the Master (Jan 16, 2014)

Every one-hundred years, there is a Halloween different from all the others. This Halloween is on the 31st. Not the 31st day in October but the 31st year in a century. The 31st year in the 21st century is when the next special Halloween happens. No I don't mean the end of the world or an Apocalypse. It just means something "special". Why don't we look back at "1931". Two of the most iconic horror movies were released into the world; Dracula with Bela Lugosi and Frankenstein with Boris Karloff. Those movies were definitely something special! It may not seem like a big deal, but my point is that I predict that on October 31st, 2031, something extraordinary will happen. I don't know what, and it might not be a movie - it could be something else, but I do predict something will happen. 

And can you imagine what will happen in 3131 October 31st? Unfortunately you mortals won't get to see it. 
the Master.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, if I'm still alive and kicking in 2031, that will be pretty special for me


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Now I have the date, time to work herder on my re-animation serum. :zombie:


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Isn't that the date that we are supposed to officially run out of oil?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Isn't that the date that Haunt Forum goes public and starts trading and we the shareholders make a boat load of money? We need to talk to Zombie-F......


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That should be my first Halloween after I retire.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

I love H'ween, but I cannot imagine being a 75 year old woman, possibly walking around with a cane, & setting up razor wire for my Asylum. Makes me tired just thinking about it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^You can always dress as one of the inmates - no walking required:googly:


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

CreeepyCathy said:


> I love H'ween, but I cannot imagine being a 75 year old woman, possibly walking around with a cane, & setting up razor wire for my Asylum. Makes me tired just thinking about it.


I intend to terrorize my neighbors with Halloween until I drop dead. Maybe I will drop dead while I'm decorating, and then I can be part of the display.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

LOL! Y'all are crazy.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I already have an air cylinder all lubed up with my name on it for when I drop dead. Now I just have to find somebody to do the rather unpleasant one time insert, and then I can be a pop up prop in my yard haunt. I never plan on stopping. Move over FCG, this is my crypt to haunt now.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're a hoot, k


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

CreeepyCathy said:


> I love H'ween, but I cannot imagine being a 75 year old woman, possibly walking around with a cane, & setting up razor wire for my Asylum. Makes me tired just thinking about it.


Damn it Cathy I will not accept that attitude from you! If I'm going to be out there are 75, you darn will be too. We'll both be out there with our new, knees, hips, spines, shoulders, and any other replacement part they have out there. And who knows, maybe a few new body parts invented by Haunt Forum members no one else knows about. I'll have my new lungs by then. I might just leave them displayed outside my chest for a more Halloween friendly effect. Heck, even if we are in nursing homes we can always terrorize the staff with drop down spiders in the bathroom, and rubber snakes on our food trays. Heck if worse comes to worse, we can always go with kprimm's idea.


----------

